# Help and Advice > Related Illness/medication/alternatives >  Lorazepam

## Joe

Hi guys & girls,

I've not been here for a little while, recently had a new PRN medication added to my meds and that is Lorazepam as I have been getting sudden bad anxiety attacks that I can't control.

I'm starting to panic now, I don't want to go into details about what the problem is or anything, I just wondered if anyone else has experience with Lorazepam and knows how long it takes to work and also how well it works for anxiety.

Thanks for reading!

Joe

----------


## Paula

Hi Joe. I had lorazepam in hospital. It's in the same group as diazepam (Valium) but it's faster working, and is out of the system more quickly.  So, in effect, it's used to quickly get past the worse bit of panic/anxiety attacks.  obviously, it's not for regular use, just PRN as you've stated

----------



----------


## Joe

Thankyou for your swift reply Paula, it was very helpful.
I've had the lorazepam for over a week now but only felt the need to use it now, I have just taken one so will see if I calm down soon

----------


## Paula

Cross fingers. It is good for this purpose

----------



----------


## Suzi

My husband has diazepam for quick short acting help with panic attacks. It really helps him. I hope that this one really helps you too.

----------



----------


## rose

It should work quickly Joe. I hope it kicks in soon.

----------



----------


## Joe

It seems to of done its job, I feel quite a bit more relaxed now so I am happy!

----------

Paula (30-06-15)

----------


## Angie

I'm glad that it has helped you Joe

----------



----------


## Pen

I have lorazapam and found it to be very helpful. Sometimes if I have trouble getting off to sleep as my mind is too active I take one or two then and it usually does the trick.

----------



----------

